# Gas Fire blowing out in windy weather



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

I want to sort this before the cold weather arrives (Well, the nights are drawing in... :lol: )

When camping in the winter months in our 696G and with our gas fire on reasonably low, we do get circumstances when the fire blows out and the ignition is heard flicking till the fire lights. It burns for a while then goes out again. It happened to us on a rally at Southport last winter. 

What we were told then was to turn the van around, which we did and it helped cure it. 

Recently we heard of someone having the same problem at a rally and the guy got so frustrated that he drove home and fitted some sheet metal tied up as tube to his flue on the roof, basically extending it a little and apparently cured the problem of his fire blowing out in windy weather.

Have any of you Autotrail owners had this problem and if so, what causes it and how did YOU cure it?

Cheers and lets hope we don't have much a winter anyway :lol:


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I got an extension fitted for a few pounds. Its about 5 or 6 inches long and just screws on. Seemed to do the trick before I lost it and the flue top in France. Intend to get another before setting off again.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Yep - as posted above, a flue extension does the trick. It is available as a Truma part for a few quid - I got mine from Todds at Lostock Hall, but I guess you'll get one most places. If not locally, try Miriad Products on the web

Rick


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes from discussion on here it's a very common problem. Flue extention or turning the vehicle is the answer.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes we used an extension we bought from Peterborough show last year.
Be very careful when fitting it and make sure you tighten the bolt and put plenty of Mastic under the big seal as we had a problem of the Rain trickling in down the chimney where we had disturbed everything.
Lucky enough everything dried out when we used the fire and it hasn't blown out once.
It is the bad design of the roof-- as the chimney is level with the side --where the wind blows up and causes a down draft into the chimney.
Have a warmer winter :lol: 
.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have just fitted Truma parts

Flow top T3 30700-03
Flue extension AKV (15cm) 30010-20800

for £16.19 to my Truma roof flue. Not tested it yet, but these seemed to be recommended elsewhere in the forum and by Truma. Rather than use the self-tapping screws provided I applied some non-setting mastic. I hope mine does not fall off as happened to vmeldrew above. See page 19 of

http://www.truma.com/_g/php/download.php?filename=/truma05/en/downloads/3551/Techn_Daten_CuR_GB.pdf

David


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone, will order these parts tomorrow.

Isn't MHF brilliant :lol:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

What a great post and sensible answers. We have had this problem now and again but just put up with it. 

thanks for all the replies.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Brimo, don't forget if you fit the extension you may have raised the height of your motorhome when you reach a low bridge! I checked mine but it was the same height as the highest part over the luton "bump".

David


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi David

We have a Camos fitted so already we are aware of our extra height :lol:


----------

